# Mail refuse mon mot de passe



## chlin (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Ce matin quand j'ai allumé mon Mac Mail m'a affiché ce message: "Le serveur POP mail.brutele.be a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur untel. Réessayez ou annulez l'opération."

C'est loin d'être la première fois que ça arrive. D'habitude je retape mon mot de passe, parfois 5 ou 10 fois jusqu'à ce qu'il l'accepte, au pire je dois redémarrer l'ordinateur mais ça s'arrange toujours. Pas aujourd'hui.

Je suis sur 10.3.9. Une solution? Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2009)

bonjour
classique
(et évoqué traité)

les pistes usuelles
-serveurs email mollassons à instant T ( le plus courant)

- temps de releve trop court ( eviter le toutes les minutes , tester  5 mn 10 mn)
-possible cafouillage du trousseau 
-possible corruption d'un fichier ( mail ou trousseau par exemple)


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

En résumé de ce que dit Pascal, ne pas s'affoler, ne toucher à rien et attendre que cela rentre (en général rapidement) tout seul en ordre.


----------



## chlin (19 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> En résumé de ce que dit Pascal, ne pas s'affoler, ne toucher à rien et attendre que cela rentre (en général rapidement) tout seul en ordre.



Hé oui, c'est comme ça que ça se passe normalement mais aujourd'hui ça ne s'arrange pas tout seul. J'ai réglé les relevés à 5 mn mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai repéré le problème à 7H du matin et il est 14H, donc je crains que ce soit un peu plus sérieux.
Comment aller plus loin? Comment savoir qu'un fichier est corrompu, par exemple, et comment résoudre le problème si c'est le cas?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2009)

c'est archi traité
tester via un autre compte utilisateur
si possible pas avec le même compte email si POP(  pour eviter les rapatriements d'email dans des parties differentes du mac)
  en imap ca n'a aucune importance

(en passant quand un serveur email est en rade ca peut etre intermittent ou durer des heures voire  des jours, ca dépend de la qualité du dit service)


----------



## chlin (19 Août 2009)

En effet, ça a fini par s'arranger. Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

chlin a dit:


> En effet, ça a fini par s'arranger. Merci pour vos avis.



Tu vois ! c'est parfois énervant je le reconnais et cela fait partie des choses qui nous dépassent.... et Dieu sait s'il y en a en informatique, malgré Pascalformac !:love:


----------



## Floriana (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai je pense le même problème que cité en dessus, malgré tout j'aimerai savoir si je dois également attendre... Cela me pose un problème car je dois envoyer un email de cette adresse absolument ce matin.

Le message que j'ai est le suivant:
TAPEZ LE MOT DE PASSE DU COMPTE...@gmail.com

Le Serveur SMTP "smtp@gmail.com" a refusé le mot de passe utilisateur Flori... Veuillez entrer à nouveau ... et rien n'y fait.

Merci de votre aide,
Floriana


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2009)

relire post2

et sinon en attendant rien n'empêche de rédiger en ligne depuis 
https://mail.google.com/mail/
(en plus tu auras une copie qui arrive dans mail-réception)


----------



## Rockabouly (14 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est archi traité
> tester via un autre compte utilisateur
> si possible pas avec le même compte email si POP(  pour eviter les rapatriements d'email dans des parties differentes du mac)
> en imap ca n'a aucune importance
> ...



Ah oui ça peut donc durer plusieurs jours 

J'ai ce problème depuis hier soir... j'ai évidemment suivi vos conseils. Mais bon comme rien n'y change, je vais semble t-il patienter.
Heureusement que j'ai accès à mes mail via la page gmail. On va faire avec :mouais: , c'est qu'on s'habitue au confort Mac.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

quand  gmail est en rade  on le sait très vite , et ca arrive rarement, et ca dure peu de temps
et en ce moment on entend pas  parler de ca  

donc ca vient d'ailleurs


----------



## Rockabouly (14 Janvier 2010)

Aïe, ok bon ben je ne sais pas


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

Rockabouly a dit:


> Aïe, ok bon ben je ne sais pas


tu es aussi laconique quand tu vas chez ton toubib?
il doit te torturer pour avoir des details?

je precise qu'on est pas devins sur macg
on ne peut aider qu'à partir des infos données


----------



## Rockabouly (14 Janvier 2010)

Oops oui désolé.

Lorsque je lance Mail, apparaît cette fenêtre qui me dit :  "Le serveur SMTP &#8220;smtp.gmail.com&#8221; a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur..." Veuillez entrer votre mot passe ou annuler". Je tape ce fameux mot de passe... et j'ai toujours le même message comme quoi il est refusé.
J'aurais pu oublier le mot de passe, mais étant donné que j'ai accès à gmail via la page web... j'ai donc bien le bon mot de passe.

Je précise que je suis sur Mac seulement depuis avril 2009, mais j'ai tout de suite utilisé Mail, et je n'avais jamais eu aucun problème

Mail a quand même refonctionné l'espace d'une minute ou deux dans la journée

J'ai vérifié le temps de relevé, il était bien sur 5mn, je l'ai même passé à 15 min.


En somme rien de nouveau par rapport aux problème évoqué plus haut sauf que rien ne bouge.

J'avoue ne pas avoir essayé avec un autre compte utilisateur, car au risque de passer pour un abruti, je n'ai pas compris ce que tu disais plus haut (je précise mais vous l'aurez remarqué que je suis une vraie bille en info, je n'y connais absolument rien) :
_"si possible pas avec le même compte email si POP( pour eviter les rapatriements d'email dans des parties differentes du mac)
en imap ca n'a aucune importance_"

Voilà je ne sais que rajouter, je crois qu'il y a tout.

ps : je tourne sur un MacBook Pro 15" avec Mac Os X 10.5.8, j'utilise le wifi via ma Livebox


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

on avance ( un peu , très très peu)

quel OSX?
quel type de gmail?

tu as peut etre un ou des fichiers corrompus

d'ou l'interet de tester Mail sur une autre session
( et si possible avec un autre compte gmail pour ne as rappatrier tes msssges de compte usuel )

ou de tout de suite changer la plist de Mail de ta session c'est hyper simple
(tonnes de sujets là dessus, )

par ailleurs on ne sait rien de ton utilisation

lire ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## Rockabouly (14 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'OSX, j'ai dû éditer pendant que tu me répondais , donc je tourne avec Mac Os X 10.5.8, je fais les mises à chaque fois qu'elles me sont demandées.
Pour le type de gmail, là j'en ai aucune idée :rose: je vais regarder si je trouve quelque chose

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais éplucher ton message, et voir ce que je peux faire.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

ben c'est simple
soit c'est pop
soit c'est imap

et le souci est soit avec mail soit le trousseau
soit la connexion ( wifi ethernet?)
soit avec gmail

et avec gmail c'est "rarissimement" en rade
et quand ca arrive le monde entier en parle
( et rien en ce moment)


----------



## Rockabouly (15 Janvier 2010)

Hello tous le monde, bon je n'ai encore pas eu le temps de toucher quoi que ce soit, mais il se trouve que tout est rentré dans l'ordre ce matin.
Donc il fallait effectivement que je patiente. Ça arrive donc aussi chez gmail et ça peut durer une journée.

Encore merci pour l'aide.


----------

